# How would you rate this driver?



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

I’m honestly curious.

I don’t plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?

I was ready when he arrived. I said the usual, hi, for xxxxxx?

He confirmed and then starts to trip. No hi, how are you, are you going to xyz?

Which is fine, I don’t care but some other members might so just in case it makes a difference when you rate...

The trip was pretty uneventful. The only complaints I have:

- he went too slow. I mean, 15-20mph slow. 
- he stopped at a stop sign for so long (thinking the parked car on the crossing lanes was going to go) that the car behind us honked at him—then he decided to not “yield” to the other car (I peeked at the driver, she was head back chilling).
- he asked me not once, twice, but three times if I wanted to be dropped off at xx instead of yy. 

To his credit, he did wish me a good day when I left. Maybe he picked up on my annoyance. I have no problem talking to drivers if they wanted to talk.

But if I put the location clearly, that’s where I want to go no? And if you wanted to check, sure... ask... the first time was fine. Second time I was like, ok. Third I was just wishing he would tell me he’d prefer to drop me off at another spot rather then the common drop off I picked. I say this because it’s not a bus zone, a red lane, or anything like that that would cause difficultly in dropping off passengers.

uberx


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

5 because of Ubers rating system, anything other than a 5 is saying you want that driver fired immediately.

If deactivated at a 4.6, the rating contributes to him/her being fired..so unless you want them fired, always give a 5 IMO.

Thats why Fasten worked great, it had a Thumbs up or Thumbs down at end of ride. If thumbs down..they asked why and if it was important enough they would email the driver.


----------



## Amsoil Uber Connect (Jan 14, 2015)

Ya right ^^^ :roflmao:.

Well a 3 or 4 star isn't really going to do much unless they are near deact level already.

But I get the idea he does this all the time. So your call but def not a 5 star. Perhaps they were new ?


----------



## RabbleRouser (Apr 30, 2019)

If u got nothing nice to say,
Shut up.

No Rating


----------



## NotanEmployee (Apr 20, 2019)

He asked 3 times because he didnt listen or didnt know he asked before....frankly I'd think he was high based on all things. I might actually report him. I know ill get hate for that but if you are driving strangers for a living you are set to a higher standard. I wouldnt get into a friends car that drove with those issues why would I a stranger.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


He's my hero, he annoyed another driver ?


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

When I was still only a pax I initially 3* someone taking me to the hotel where I parked my car for the weekend because A) I was somewhat tired from the daytime walking B) he asked "here? here?" when the drop-off "semicircle" is the most natural dropoff place and closest to the street (so he could exit easily).

Upon reflection, that seemed unduly harsh, so I revised my rating recently to 4* (not that I believe it would matter at this point as it's been 22 months since that ride). So I would go with 4* ___unless___ the 15+ MPH under-speeding was on a crowded LA freeway.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

Did he get you from A to B safely? 5*

Wish to hell that this stupid rating system would go away. It's unfair mostly to drivers but also pax. 

Without knowing the who, what, and where - nobody can improve. And we're all human. We have bad days when we simply need to drive so we can eat. Our mind may be on some hardcore shit, making us less social and possibly not driving very well. 

Been a pax four times, rated all of them highly and tipped - regardless of how nasty their car was or their personality. Because I needed a ride. 

What more can I say? It's a hard knock life out on the road - on both sides.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> To his credit, he did wish me a good day when I left. Maybe he picked up on my annoyance. I have no problem talking to drivers if they wanted to talk.


We're you ordering a ride? Or a date? 



Benjamin M said:


> Did he get you from A to B safely? 5*


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

Uber's Guber said:


> We're you ordering a ride? Or a date?


Not to change subjects
Dustin Hoffman is amazing in this, funny you posted this, I just watched this again last week, before that was litterly 1988 or so...could be the best acting performance in a movie I have ever seen period.


----------



## Julescase2 (Apr 1, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Not to change subjects
> Dustin Hoffman is amazing in this, funny you posted this, I just watched this again last week, before that was litterly 1988 or so...could be the best acting performance in a movie I have ever seen period.


Love that movie!
I watch it every time I come across it on TV. Everyone in it is so good. Even Tom Cruise who normally annoys me.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Maybe he was tired from having to work such long hours. I’d give a 4 since he didn’t yield for the other car. If he would’ve yielded and did everything else you wrote, then a 5.


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

@sellkatsell44 to be honest I have struggled to comprehend many of your posts on UP. You are pretty self absorbed and not sure I understand your issues, or i believe them


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> @sellkatsell44 to be honest I have struggled to comprehend many of your posts on UP. You are pretty self absorbed and not sure I understand your issues, or i believe them


Please explain.

Which of my many posts are self absorbed? And how so?

I don't have issues (but feel free to point them out if it makes you feel better).

To be honest, having read your posts in the past-though imho it's rude to say so-but I felt sad for you reading it. Because honestly that was what I thought of you. Ironic?



Benjamin M said:


> Did he get you from A to B safely? 5*
> 
> Wish to hell that this stupid rating system would go away. It's unfair mostly to drivers but also pax.
> 
> ...


Where was all of this I wonder, when someone else wrote of their experience but with uberpool? :wink:

Is it because I'm a girl? Is it because I took Uberx instead? Is it because I didn't have to endure sitting next to big folks? You don't share cars when you take uberx.



Amsoil Uber Connect said:


> Ya right ^^^ :roflmao:.
> 
> Well a 3 or 4 star isn't really going to do much unless they are near deact level already.
> 
> But I get the idea he does this all the time. So your call but def not a 5 star. Perhaps they were new ?


Not new, two years in. Quite frankly he was trying to be helpful (for about two minutes of the ride... he was silent the whole time until we were about there and then he asked over and over and over with less then a minute pause between.



Uber's Guber said:


> We're you ordering a ride? Or a date?


Just a ride! I wouldn't have complained if he kept silent the whole way. Just sayin if he wanted to talk I would have obliged because I didn't order premium and didn't want to be accused of taking away a driver's freedom of speech within his or her own car.

But usually I don't feel like talking. It's the drivers that talk to me and I don't mind...usually...especially when they're old grandmas.


----------



## sheonlydrivesdays (May 25, 2019)

You've got to give five to get five.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


As a driver my opinion is when we are pax your only choices are 5 or no rating. If you can't say something nice don't say anything at all. He didn't do anything that was unsafe. You have no idea what was going through his mind when he was driving you. Would your opinion of him change if you knew he was distracted because he had a sick child in the hospital and couldn't be with them because he had to work to pay his rent? Maybe he was just a new driver and was nervous. The point is we have no idea what is going on for that driver. Someday we may be in the same position as a driver 
On top of that the rating system is seriously flawed and open for abuse. You have the older generation who thinks 4 is a good rating and 5 reserved for above and beyond service. You have millennials who think they are entitled to free water and mints as well as control of the radio and if they don't get it the ride is a 1. We all know the pax that gets in and the first thing they say is "Where's the Aux cord dude" We have to remember driving is not performing brain surgery on someone. If we get the passenger from A to B safely It should be 5 stars. That is all they are ordering. They are not ordering a personal car and chauffeur. They are sharing a ride in someone else's personal vehicle. Point A to point B safely is 5 stars. If you like the service leave a tip. If I don't like the service I just don't rate.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jaackil said:


> He didn't do anything that was unsafe.


Did you miss the part about how he didn't yield?


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Where was all of this I wonder, when someone else wrote of their experience but with uberpool? :wink:
> 
> Is it because I'm a girl? Is it because I took Uberx instead? Is it because I didn't have to endure sitting next to big folks? You don't share cars when you take uberx.


Um, what?? I've never taken Uber Pool? We don't have that here. And I have only mentioned positive things about the few experiences that I have had as a pax. Quoted the wrong post?

You asked us to be honest. Maybe not lash out at us for doing so?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> He confirmed and then starts to trip. No hi, how are you, are you going to xyz?
> 
> The trip was pretty uneventful. The only complaints I have:
> 
> ...


For an uneventful trip, you sure have a lot of complaints. I am rating YOU a 1*

? :roflmao:


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I don't have issues


*EVERYONE *has issues. Just sayin'.


----------



## Alabama Lou (Feb 4, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


5 Stars.....Cash Tip. Done!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Um, what?? I've never taken Uber Pool? We don't have that here. And I have only mentioned positive things about the few experiences that I have had as a pax. Quoted the wrong post?
> 
> You asked us to be honest. Maybe not lash out at us for doing so?


I was referring to another post started.

Did I lash out on you or are you preemptively taking a defensive stance? ??‍♀



Benjamin M said:


> *EVERYONE *has issues. Just sayin'.


I'm the type that deals with it and then it's over and done with.



SinTaxERROR said:


> For an uneventful trip, you sure have a lot of complaints. I am rating YOU a 1*
> 
> ? :roflmao:


Bring it on 

Although my rating has only been climbing.

Sooner or later I need that one star.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Bring it on :wink:
> 
> Although my rating has only been climbing.
> 
> Sooner or later I need that one star.


Be careful of what you ask (or wish for), you may just get it...

? :laugh:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Be careful of what you ask (or wish for), you may just get it...
> 
> ? :laugh:


??‍♀??‍♀

I could sink 15 basis points and still not care.

I guess thats also why I usually don't leave ratings either.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I was referring to another post started.
> 
> Did I lash out on you or are you preemptively taking a defensive stance? ??‍♀


Another post started? By whom? Where? Sorry, just confused by you quoting my post and then talking about.. I don't know what.

Seems you took a defensive stance when you created this thread.



sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm the type that deals with it and then it's over and done with.


Evidently not?

And yes, everyone has issues. Thinking that you don't, that's an issue. ?


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

i think the driver was very tired . its likely hes working a lot of hours trying to put food on the table for his family .
when your tired you tend to ask questions more then once or sit at a stop sigh . if you got there safely clean car 5 star .


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Another post started? By whom? Where? Sorry, just confused by you quoting my post and then talking about.. I don't know what.
> 
> Seems you took a defensive stance when you created this thread.
> 
> ...


I wasn't, it was meant to see what people's reaction would be given

https://uberpeople.net/threads/i-took-a-ride-in-an-uber-pool-as-a-pax-today.342545/post-5233996
No, there's people who have life events happen.

They can either make it an issue by dwelling negatively on it.

And there are people who deal with it and then move on.

You're the former, and it's ok. But I don't need post bumps here. I was experimenting by posting this and I have the conclusion. It's based on pure interest.

If you follow my posts you'd know I don't rate, usually tip cash these days (when I don't that's when I rate five). But it's ok you don't follow me, preferable actually.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No, there's people who have life events happen.
> 
> They can either make it an issue by dwelling negatively on it.
> 
> And there are people who deal with it and then move on.


Think about what you just said.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Think about what you just said.


Yes, I'm over it already. Do you want the last word is that it?

Honestly I'm chilling, eating avocado toast (forreal) and about to head into a meeting.

What, I can't talk? If I talk it's an issue? Is that it? ?


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

1 star. But I would promise to tip him in the app.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Yes, I'm over it already. Do you want the last word is that it?
> 
> Honestly I'm chilling, eating avocado toast (forreal) and about to head into a meeting.
> 
> ...


Over the driver that this post is about? Done with the thread?

Looks good, had a bad experience with avocado as a kid ? and still can't eat em


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Benjamin M said:


> Over the driver that this post is about? Done with the thread?
> 
> Looks good, had a bad experience with avocado as a kid ? and still can't eat em :frown:


Yes, I was never serious about leaving a rating anyways.

I just didn't want to copy/mirror the other thread to the t.

Avocado is the only healthy thing I eat besides tofu. Everything else is either fried, bbq or carb (sugar, bread, beer).


----------



## kos um uber (Nov 3, 2018)

thanks good your not my girlfriend


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Sooner or later I need that one star.


I just got my 1st one star. You can have mine. It did take me almost 700 trips to get one. Many pax gave me no rating. ?


----------



## New2This (Dec 27, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But it's ok you don't follow me, preferable actually.


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

Sounds like a crappy ride to me. He can't tell that a parked car is parked? At least he stopped for the stop sign. I hate when people beep at the stop signs. Sure, you probably could go in retrospect, but somtimes you're making sure the car with the signal on is actually turning.


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I just got my 1st one star. You can have mine. It did take me almost 700 trips to get one. Many pax gave me no rating. ?
> View attachment 340094


You'll always remember your first ?

What sin do you commit for that one? Refusing to break traffic laws? Or not letting them trash your car?


----------



## Jay Dean (Apr 3, 2015)

I want to know the first person that rates a two on this list and why, that def has me curious lol


----------



## BuberDriver (Feb 2, 2016)

that's just about every driver experience in Miami except it's either 15-20 under the speed limit or 15-20 over. stop signs are optional. oh and they rarely speak english...


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

ariel5466 said:


> You'll always remember your first ?
> 
> What sin do you commit for that one? Refusing to break traffic laws? Or not letting them trash your car?


Actually nothing. All my pax have been decent this wk and last. Maybe it came from another driver who thought I needed a 1.


----------



## 3.75 (Sep 29, 2017)

5 stars and done. He didn't yield but he didn't crash no harm no foul. If you didn't tip, whatever


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

See I like gave him a 3 cause he drove bad & didn't wanna drop me off where I said. 

This is why I take cabs, you know?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

kos um uber said:


> thanks good your not my girlfriend


??

This is a huge assumption to begin with before this line can even be said...



Invisible said:


> I just got my 1st one star. You can have mine. It did take me almost 700 trips to get one. Many pax gave me no rating. ?
> View attachment 340094


By default I just don't...
and I just left a 60% tip without a rating (didn't have cash for the last ride).

Ratings are overrated.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


---------------------------
He got you there without killing you. He was not disrespectful or rude. Five stars. Very little chance that you will ever see him again.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


2* is more than fair in those circumstances.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Invisible said:


> Did you miss the part about how he didn't yield?


-------------
I think you misread it. No where was it stated that the driver did not yield to a car. There was a car parked illegally in a cross walk. Her driver was trying to decide if that car was going to cross the intersection or not.


----------



## oleole20 (Apr 8, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> he went too slow. I mean, 15-20mph slow


This is one of many tricks that taxi drivers use to get more money out of pax.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

NotanEmployee said:


> He asked 3 times because he didnt listen or didnt know he asked before


Not focussing or even paying attention is unacceptable. It's the reason why 60%+ of drive thru orders are wrong - the kids packing the bags are goofing off thinking about how Maria would look out of her McDonalds uniform or about getting high after work. Whereas in reality the job could not be simpler - if you see it on the screen, put it in the bag. If you do not see it on the screen, do not put it in the bag.

Then there are the doofuses who try to cross the street on big red hand. Big red hand means wait. Do not step out into traffic. And then the morons who come out of nowhere riding their scooters and bicycles across crosswalks in front of faster moving vehicles. The clue is in the name. Cross. Walk. Not crossride, crossscoot etc.

Given the specimens regularly seen roaming freely among us I really do not know how humanity is still not living in trees.


----------



## Uber_Yota_916 (May 1, 2017)

Driving slow to make more money. Cheap ass passengers don't tip. Gotta do what they gotta do.



Jay Dean said:


> I want to know the first person that rates a two on this list and why, that def has me curious lol


Two stars is a fu from the passenger.


----------



## nouberipo (Jul 24, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


since you are an entitled millennial based on canvassing your other posts, i would have cancelled the ride before it started. millennials, drunks, and ghetto trash no longer enter my car.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

nouberipo said:


> since you are an entitled millennial based on canvassing your other posts, i would have cancelled the ride before it started. millennials, drunks, and ghetto trash no longer enter my car.


Amen. Millenials (I'm technically grouped into this class, fantastic) can be hard to avoid, been avoiding the latter by adjusting when and where I drive.


----------



## The Gift of Fish (Mar 17, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Where was all of this I wonder, when someone else wrote of their experience but with uberpool? :wink:


My guess - people know that Pool is the work of the Devil, hence no objection to the thread.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

nouberipo said:


> since you are an entitled millennial based on canvassing your other posts, i would have cancelled the ride before it started. millennials, drunks, and ghetto trash no longer enter my car.


No worries.

I would never get in the car with someone as bitter as you.

I've never been entitled, but thanks for that generalization. It clears up whether your posts have merit or not.

However, if you could find a post of mine to show where I've been "entitled" then feel free to let me know-I can respond or I can apologize if I've erred.

Side note, your post here clearly defines the type of person you are.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


5.0 for this driver
He is over cautious, and little slow ... but better than not being cautious and driving too fast. 
His awareness is the problem , and that could be age or just plain lack of awareness. Part of awareness is natural instinct, that cannot be thought.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

The Gift of Fish said:


> 2* is more than fair in those circumstances.


Than you for... The Gift of Two Stars.



ariel5466 said:


> You'll always remember your first ?
> 
> What sin do you commit for that one? Refusing to break traffic laws? Or not letting them trash your car?


I told a pax I believed in space aliens, 1 star. :laugh:


----------



## Freddie Blimeau (Oct 10, 2016)

nouberipo said:


> since you are an entitled millennial based on canvassing your other posts, i would have cancelled the ride before it started.


Hey man, it doesn't hurt to be nice here & there, you know? A little courtesy like ain't never killed nobody, see?


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

20 miles per hour...he was trying to milk the $0.11 per minute?


----------



## MadTownUberD (Mar 11, 2017)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 20 miles per hour...he was trying to milk the $0.11 per minute?


I'm guessing he got a whole extra $0.25 out of it!


----------



## reg barclay (Nov 3, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But if I put the location clearly, that's where I want to go no?


Slightly off topic. But there is one occasion when I usually offer to drop pax somewhere else. My town has a major bus stop that a lot of pax go to (for buses into NYC). The stop is located in a pretty congested part of town. Often times the rides pass a smaller earlier stop (which many are unaware of) where they can actually get a better seat on the bus, and save me going in and out of the traffic, if I drop them off there. So if I know the bus hasn't got to the earlier stop yet, I'll usually offer to drop them there, and point out the advantage for them.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> then he decided to not "yield" to the other car (I peeked at the driver, she was head back chilling).
> M


@KK2929

Here is the quote about the driver, not yielding. I didn't misread it.



3.75 said:


> 5 stars and done. He didn't yield but he didn't crash no harm no foul. If you didn't tip, whatever


Thank you for noticing he didn't yield, most missed that.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

I think everyone on this thread has way over thought this. 

Everyone here is falling into the trap Uber wants you to be in when it comes to driver or pax ratings. 

No need to have a psychological break over rating a trip with a driver you will almost certainly never see again.

Get back to me when ratings pay your bills. :biggrin:


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

1 star! Thin the herd.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


30 hour shifts


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Invisible said:


> I just got my 1st one star. You can have mine. It did take me almost 700 trips to get one. Many pax gave me no rating. ?


But four 2 stars?
That's legendary!


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> No worries.
> 
> I would never get in the car with someone as bitter as you.
> 
> ...


???
Slay, girl. Slay.


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> But four 2 stars?
> That's legendary!
> 
> View attachment 340253


Lol! Apparently it doesn't count until 500 rated trips. If the 250 pax that didn't rate me would've, then it would be legendary! ?


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

Invisible said:


> Lol! Apparently it doesn't count until 500 rated trips. If the 250 pax that didn't rate me would've, then it would be legendary! ?


No, that would be crazy! What you experienced is normal.
But four 2 stars? That's just absurd. People hope to earn one 2 star and you roll in with four???


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Antvirus said:


> No, that would be crazy! What you experienced is normal.
> But four 2 stars? That's just absurd. People hope to earn one 2 star and you roll in with four???


I'm sure 3 came from groups of young guys, one set who I kicked out for beer, another set who I wouldn't have sex with, and the last set who were just jerks. The final one came after I dropped off the pimp.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Honestly I'm chilling, eating avocado toast (forreal) and about to head into a meeting.
> 
> What, I can't talk? If I talk it's an issue? Is that it? ?


Wait, wait, wait.
H-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-y-y-y-y now.
Girls don't read the newspaper and go to fancy "meetings"
They watch "The Notebook", sip Cosmos and find the best points rewards for their husbands credit cards.
We all know this.
:wink:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Antvirus said:


> Wait, wait, wait.
> H-e-e-e-e-e-e-e-y-y-y-y now.
> Girls don't read the news paper and go to fancy "meetings"
> They watch "The Notebook", sip Cosmos and find the best points rewards for their husbands credit cards.
> ...


I have never watched the notebook or had a cosmo but I am fond of the lemon drop :redface: or spicy margarita (coworker made them this weekend, added habanero to the tequila) and I rack up my own points ??.


----------



## Antvirus (Jan 6, 2019)

ariel5466 said:


> ???
> Slay, girl. Slay.


Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaasssssss


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

nouberipo said:


> since you are an entitled millennial based on canvassing your other posts, i would have cancelled the ride before it started. millennials, drunks, and ghetto trash no longer enter my car.


Rules about "American millennials" do not apply as she appears to be of East Asian heritage and is at least attempting to pay for her tuition with this gig, unlike fu'erdai who are handled by their parents. And don't go down that generational tit-for-tat path....I can always concoct insults so nasty they would not only get my post rage deleted but also actually offend some snowflakes.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


Honestly, I do not rate anyone unless I think they are dangerous or exceptionally rude. The rating game is a distraction from the actual goal of making money.

These R/S companies build this false reality of ratings and give them some ethereal import to distract drivers and passengers from the fact they are all being fleeced.
'
Simple sleight of hand reminiscent of the carnivals of the 1600's


----------



## Spider-Man (Jul 7, 2017)

kos um uber said:


> thanks good your not my girlfriend


why? if thats her photo "yes there is a filter" she doesnt look unattractive to me:smuggrin:


----------



## WindyCityAnt (Feb 24, 2019)

Over 2000 rides as driver, about 50ish as pax I would guess. Never given any driver other than a 5* and nice CASH tip! Again they all got me from A to B safely. Some good ole convo on both sides as well, making the trips enjoyable is key. ?


----------



## Lessthanminimum (Nov 5, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


I think I drive better when ladies are in my car. I'm not exactly sure why though. I would give him 4 stars because he was very distracted, tired, or not into driving and should have stayed at home.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Invisible said:


> Did you miss the part about how he didn't yield?


OMG! He didn't yield? Let's all track him down rip him out of his vehicle and give him a really stern talking to! 
Bless your little heart, it's adorable that you yield the right of way all the time. But where I come from if you yield the right of way you are not going to get where you are going. Yes I am from Boston and we not only invented aggressive driving but we have turned it into an art form. The OP did not give us enough info on what he did not yeild to. The OP said he waited too long at a stop sign. Was he yeilding then to the other drivers at the intersection? Was he going straight and did not yeild to a car coming in the opposite direction turning? If so he is not required to yeild it's the other way around. Not enough info was given as to why he should have yielded for me to pass judgement. So no I did not miss that at all I was more disturbed that he was according to the OP driving too slow. That really got under my skin. The OP had a lot of complaints about what they said was an uneventful trip. She did get where she was going safely end of story either 5 stars or no rating in my opinion. I would never screw with anyone's ability to make money. Unless I know their full story.



Invisible said:


> I just got my 1st one star. You can have mine. It did take me almost 700 trips to get one. Many pax gave me no rating. ?
> View attachment 340094


You are reading that wrong. Your rating is calculated on your last 500 rides. Not all of your trips. So the fact that it only adds up to 500 does not mean 200plus riders did not rate you. It will always add up to 500. Once you hit 500 you will have no idea how many pax rate you or don't rate you because it is a rolling 500. But 4.93 is kind of low. Are you sure you always yield?


----------



## Invisible (Jun 15, 2018)

Jaackil said:


> Bless your little heart, it's adorable that you yield the right of way all the time. But where I come from if you yield the right of way you are not going to get where you are going.


Bless your little heart for having an issue with the driver not yielding but going to slow. I guess you don't have many granny drivers in your area.

Driving too slow is a hazard if it impedes traffic. But without being there, we don't know if that was the case.

While we don't have much of a problem here with that because of all the FIB transplants who excessively speed, I still stand by my position of rating a 4. Yet, I'll agree maybe no rating is best.


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

After driving for 4 years, I have taken a few trips as a PAX. When I do notice things, I either say something about it or it's not bad enough to comment on during the trip. I leave 5 stars and then put in the comment block my constructive criticism. (Driver was drawn to the left lane on the highway and stayed there the entire trip even when not passing anyone).


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> After driving for 4 years, I have taken a few trips as a PAX. When I do notice things, I either say something about it or it's not bad enough to comment on during the trip. I leave 5 stars and then put in the comment block my constructive criticism. (Driver was drawn to the left lane on the highway and stayed there the entire trip even when not passing anyone).


You are a tattletale. -o:


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You are a tattletale. -o:


I am a firm believer that people can't fix something unless they know about it. If people rated me and left feedback to what they thought was wrong, I could fix it or know they are loons.


----------



## DoubleDee (Apr 22, 2019)

You got to where you wanted to go didn't you ? So what the [email protected]@@ are you complaining about ?


----------



## ariel5466 (May 16, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I am a firm believer that people can't fix something unless they know about it. If people rated me and left feedback to what they thought was wrong, I could fix it or know they are loons.


But the driver isn't going to see your comment, Uber is. We just see the canned Uber responses.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Jaackil said:


> You are reading that wrong. Your rating is calculated on your last 500 rides. Not all of your trips. So the fact that it only adds up to 500 does not mean 200plus riders did not rate you. It will always add up to 500. Once you hit 500 you will have no idea how many pax rate you or don't rate you because it is a rolling 500. But 4.93 is kind of low. Are you sure you always yield?


There was a time Uber actually did show your TOTAL 5 star count. It was easy to figure out when you were rated, and what you were rated. It's easier for Uber to manipulate drivers by showing less. I'm sure most of us know this already, of course.



Ssgcraig said:


> I am a firm believer that people can't fix something unless they know about it. If people rated me and left feedback to what they thought was wrong, I could fix it or know they are loons.


You seriously think that driving in the left lane is some egregiously bad driving that needs correction and that some random stranger has the right to pass judgment on you for your driving when in all likelihood they have a suspended or revoked driver license, or no license at all??? Be real.



ariel5466 said:


> But the driver isn't going to see your comment, Uber is.


Agreed.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Give him the Unicorn 2. He'll either appreciate it or question himself for a month


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You seriously think that driving in the left lane is some egregiously bad driving that needs correction and that some random stranger has the right to pass judgment on you for your driving when in all likelihood they have a suspended or revoked driver license, or no license at all??? Be real.


Yes, it's just one bad driving habit and causes people to pass on the right. No need to get mad, I guess the shoe fits huh?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> Yes, it's just one bad driving habit and causes people to pass on the right. No need to get mad, I guess the shoe fits huh?


I am not mad. It's all good... ?


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

I'd have to be there for sure to know... Why don't you rate passengers? I'm trying to get those one stars removed and passengers like you don't help.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Brunch said:


> I'd have to be there for sure to know... Why don't you rate passengers? I'm trying to get those one stars removed and passengers like you don't help. :wink:


I'm not fond of rating but responses like this makes me think twice.

I've even tipped via app (preference nowadays is cash since I don't trust Uber to give the full amount) without rating the driver.

:redface: :redface:


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Honestly I'm chilling, eating avocado toast (forreal) and about to head into a meeting.


This is a perfect example of how Uber has manipulated expectations. If you usually pay $10 for avocado toast from an established restaurant and you decide to pay $5 for avocado toast from a restaurant that is losing money and has disgruntled employees you probably wouldn't be surprised if your food wasn't as good. However, people who choose Uber have been trained to expect not only lower prices but also better service.


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> However, people who choose Uber have been trained to expect not only lower prices but also better service.


Made worse by past marketing of "mints and water". Even had an ant two autumns ago offer Jolly Ranchers and what not. Thanks but no thanks to those piss-poor sweets.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

BoromirStark said:


> Made worse by former marketing of "mints and water". Even had an ant two autumns ago offer Jolly Ranchers and what not. Thanks but no thanks to those piss-poor sweets.


??

Doesn't handing out minuts/water just encourage drinking/eating in the car?

I always treat people with respect (maybe less so if they are being rude).

Eating in the car is rude (and how can you enjoy a meal/food in the back of a stranger's car?). Drinking in the car is hazardous.

I think people (by in large) just in general just aren't raised with manners or to be conscientious of where they're at, what they're doing-how it impacts their fellow human beings.


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ??
> 
> Doesn't handing out minuts/water just encourage drinking/eating in the car?
> 
> ...


Yes, but in certain classy cases (soba, naengmyon, _any_ Pu'er / Oolong / Hangzhou Longjing tea leaves in a thermos, you get my drift), I would actually mind consumption _less_ than paxholes bringing trash greasy pizza without consuming it.


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Ssgcraig said:


> Yes, it's just one bad driving habit and causes people to pass on the right. No need to get mad, I guess the shoe fits huh?


Well thank god for social justice warriors like you to let us know what we do wrong. What would we do without you?


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

BoromirStark said:


> Yes, but in certain classy cases (soba, naengmyon, _any_ Pu'er / Oolong / Hangzhou Longjing tea leaves in a thermos, you get my drift), I would actually mind consumption _less_ than paxholes bringing trash greasy pizza without consuming it.


Pizza is either delivered or consumed completely on the spot, at the establishment, while it's piping hot.

But I understand-in those cases they should place it on their laps and make sure their hands are clean when opening and closing your doors.


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Pizza is either delivered or consumed completely on the spot, at the establishment, while it's piping hot.
> 
> But I understand-in those cases they should place it on their laps and make sure their hands are clean when opening and closing your doors.


It isn't their greasy hands that irks me, it is the stench which I have to spray (and a few paxholes may not even like the scent of the Whole Paycheck spray I use) before the next party comes.


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

I mean, I'm with the end goal am I completely understand the reason for this post. Whenever I am a rider I am also faced with that same dilemma. As soon as I get in the car, I know that I'm basically getting into the car with myself. I'm getting into the car with someone who does the same thing that I do, that goes to the same challenges that I go through, that potentially faces the same dangers that I do. If I didn't take these issues into account, I would be less of a human being.

However, on the other side of the token, I would really like to be treated like a human being that wants to get to their destination safely without any real issue. So now, I have to ask myself what I am willing to put up with. Am I going to be like those customers that nitpick everything that I do? Am I going to start the conversation or wait until conversation is initiated? What kinds of things absolutely have to happen during my ride to make me give this guy 1 *? If I don't give this person some kind of feedback, where would be my sense of responsibility in protecting the other customers that he or I will be giving rides to later? Truthfully, you have to look at the bigger picture. Was this guy so horrible that you had to save other passengers from his style of driving or behavior - (because after you are dropped off that doesn't necessarily mean that the ride is over, if you understand what I'm getting at)?

Couple of things that I really wish my passengers would do is to simply open their mouth before they give me a bad rating. A lot of things could be solved if they just say things like, "could you please turn your music down?" "Could you please speed up or could you please slow down?" "Hey, how is your day or how are you feeling?" Whenever I ride with another rideshare driver, I always talk to them unless I'm just feeling some type of way. Otherwise, if they initiate the conversation, I will talk back. A quiet car is a quiet car and an energetic car is an energetic car. However, I'm always trying to connect with the other human being in some way. The more you know about a person, the more you can understand their thinking and their behavior and thereby decrease risk to your own personal discomfort.

I'm sure that a lot of us get customers who have taken a taxi and tell us that they had a very uncomfortable ride with the taxi driver because the taxi driver didn't speak to them or the taxi driver didn't speak English or they couldn't understand what the taxi driver was saying, etc. So I tell people, when I can, if there's something that I'm doing that makes you feel uncomfortable, you have to speak up. Because in order for me to be successful, I need to know what the problem is so that I can fix it if possible. 

I once had a carpool ride with three groups of passengers. The first group and the third group of passengers started talking politics, so I started talking politics back. Nowhere throughout the duration of the ride did anybody express that they were uncomfortable. I dropped all three groups off and even helped one group with their grocery bags. When I get home, I get a note stating that one of the groups in the vehicle was uncomfortable with the subject matter of my conversation. I was a little pissed off. had I known, I could have easily switch the conversation or stop the conversation, etc I could have done anything to make the journey less uncomfortable. But I was never given the chance.

I know you've already made your decision and you've already stated that you're probably not even going to give this guy a rating. However, I would strongly suggest that if you ever get into a similar situation and feel like you need to give a rating, make sure you take everything into account, make sure that you gave the person the same chances that you yourself would want to be given, make sure that you spoke out and then give them a "chance to fail"

and the next time you post foodporn to your posts, please be ready to give out samples. My address is...


----------



## Crosbyandstarsky (Feb 4, 2018)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


Don't down rate people. That's just awful. He did nothing wrong and got you there. Pay limo prices if you want limo service


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Jaackil said:


> Well thank god for social justice warriors like you to let us know what we do wrong. What would we do without you?


No one has ever associated me with being a social justice warrior, that's funny. Simple common sense does not equate into social justice. Did you really just thank God?

What would you do without me? I am guessing you'd be trolling some other thread to piss and moan.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

TL;DR, but, About tree fiddy.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> TL;DR, but, About tree fiddy.


Thanks for the upgrade.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SinCityAngel said:


> I once had a carpool ride with three groups of passengers. The first group and the third group of passengers started talking politics, so I started talking politics back. Nowhere throughout the duration of the ride did anybody express that they were uncomfortable. I dropped all three groups off and even helped one group with their grocery bags. When I get home, I get a note stating that one of the groups in the vehicle was uncomfortable with the subject matter of my conversation. I was a little pissed off. had I known, I could have easily switch the conversation or stop the conversation, etc I could have done anything to make the journey less uncomfortable. But I was never given the chance.


I think this is ridiculous but unfortunately people are like that. They choose pool and that's one of the downsides of pool-you can't choose what's going to be talked about-even if you choose to sit out and not participate, you will be subjected to hearing politics.

But I get what you mean about constructive feedback for the driver to improve vs on the app, down rating.

I just prefer not to leave a rating. Most of the time I don't care enough to go the extra mile and say something unless the person asks or I think they'll genuinely benefit from it. The honk he received from the driver in the back was enough imho... for him to know that next time he should read (the other car that was stationary) better. As for asking me three times, I was contemplating on telling him that the drop off is exactly where I needed to be, and not the other drop off site he was suggesting but tbh, i didn't care enough (and this the no rate).


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I like Lyft's auto-5*-unless-otherwise-noted policy TBH. Too many pax can't be bothered to rate for a problem-free ride, but will go out of their way to 1* your ass every time something doesn't go their way


----------



## Brunch (Nov 4, 2016)

raisedoncereal said:


> I like Lyft's auto-5*-unless-otherwise-noted policy TBH. Too many pax can't be bothered to rate for a problem-free ride, but will go out of their way to 1* your ass every time something doesn't go their way


It's definitely needed on Lyft's platform since it's only the last 100 rides vs 500 rated trips on Uber... One person has too much control over our ratings... I was recently at 4.98 and I guess with 2 bad ratings I was crushed down to 4.9. The funny thing is with Lyft's weekly reports it has shown me as having all 5 stars.


----------



## LAbDog65 (Nov 29, 2016)

If you got there in one piece it is a 5.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

How many * for 2 pieces?


----------



## Ylinks (Apr 22, 2019)

SinCityAngel said:


> As soon as I get in the car, I know that I'm basically getting into the car with myself.


Except I don't speak English.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

Ylinks said:


> Except I don't speak English.


That's my line


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

Jay Dean said:


> Not to change subjects
> Dustin Hoffman is amazing in this, funny you posted this, I just watched this again last week, before that was litterly 1988 or so...could be the best acting performance in a movie I have ever seen period.


Dustin Hoffman is great in everything. This movie started my love affair with the automobile. That Buick ❤

I wouldn't rate him. I've had ? days and that may be what this was. As long as you didn't almost die cut him some slack.



sellkatsell44 said:


> Please explain.
> 
> Which of my many posts are self absorbed? And how so?
> 
> ...


The repetitive question... was he hard of hearing? Do you mumble? Lots of ambient noise? I have to ask my 13yr old questions 987 times because the F-er won't stop mumbling.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

raisedoncereal said:


> How many * for 2 pieces?


2.5


----------



## Dominic_S (Mar 11, 2019)

If you rated him any less than 5 stars (given that he got you from point A to point B safely), I'd give you a 1 star and never pick your ass up again. 

If his car smelled fine, and you weren't waiting for that long, and you got in and he took you where you need to go...that's a 5. If you critique his style of driving or rout, that makes you a 1 star passenger. If anyone even questions my choice of route while I'm driving (aka backseat driving), they are getting a 1. When I get on a plane, I don't tell the airline pilot how to fly or what route to take.


----------



## EphLux (Aug 10, 2018)

OP sounds like a typical entitled American female rideshare pax. 

I would rate this driver a 5 (he was safe, he respected your privacy, and he was courteous enough to ask you a few times if you wanted a different dropoff).

OP, please be more like Queen Elizabeth and less like Kim Kardashian, OK?


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

You were lucky you were not picked up by a driver like me. A little attitude and interference from you, and you would find your ass tossed out so fast your head would spin. I used to toss out paxholes just for the fun of it.
Drivers are making less than minimum wage these days and this princess instead of leaving $10 tip there, is constantly observing the quality of service of the drivers. Come on, leave a tip there. It was a safe ride. What else do you want!!!! Please don't find my comment offensive, I have had almost 18,000 trips as a driver and more than 150 trips as a rider. I ALWAYS LEFT A TIP OF $20 CASH NO MATTER WHAT. Drivers are my brothers/sisters from another mother. Please treat them well. Peace!!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

TwoFiddyMile said:


> 2.5


?



Dominic_S said:


> If you rated him any less than 5 stars (given that he got you from point A to point B safely), I'd give you a 1 star and never pick your ass up again.
> 
> If his car smelled fine, and you weren't waiting for that long, and you got in and he took you where you need to go...that's a 5. If you critique his style of driving or rout, that makes you a 1 star passenger. If anyone even questions my choice of route while I'm driving (aka backseat driving), they are getting a 1. When I get on a plane, I don't tell the airline pilot how to fly or what route to take.


Please learn to read thoroughly before judging or don't judge at all. I didn't rate and somewhere along the lines I admitted this thread started as an experiment to see what reactions I'd get for a thread similar.



EphLux said:


> OP sounds like a typical entitled American female rideshare pax.
> 
> I would rate this driver a 5 (he was safe, he respected your privacy, and he was courteous enough to ask you a few times if you wanted a different dropoff).
> 
> OP, please be more like Queen Elizabeth and less like Kim Kardashian, OK?


See above.



Seattle_my_beloved said:


> You were lucky you were not picked up by a driver like me. A little attitude and interference from you, and you would find your ass tossed out so fast your head would spin. I used to toss out paxholes just for the fun of it.
> Drivers are making less than minimum wage these days and this princess instead of leaving $10 tip there, is constantly observing the quality of service of the drivers. Come on, leave a tip there. It was a safe ride. What else do you want!!!! Please don't find my comment offensive, I have had almost 18,000 trips as a driver and more than 150 trips as a rider. I ALWAYS LEFT A TIP OF $20 CASH NO MATTER WHAT. Drivers are my brothers/sisters from another mother. Please treat them well. Peace!!!!


You sound like a princess, but, see above.

And good for you, you've spent $3000 cash as a rider on tips alone so if you aren't a short distance pax aka minimum fare... assuming you take at least minimum $10 per trip you've spent $4500 on Uber alone? :smiles: you must be making hand over fist in Uber driving.

I admit the most I've tipped is $20 on a $25 fare to the airport. All other trips get $3-10 depending on the distance, and the driving.

And don't worry, I am not offended. I'm actually glad I'm not in Seattle. When I'm there on vacation, you have roughly how my face looks. Just imagine non-Snapchat pupils and slightly less pointy chin.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> ?
> 
> Please learn to read thoroughly before judging or don't judge at all. I didn't rate and somewhere along the lines I admitted this thread started as an experiment to see what reactions I'd get for a thread similar.
> 
> ...


I have spent much more than that on car washes and car maintenance. I have received much more than that in cash tips myself. I have grossed almost 300 grand in my ridesharing career. I have helped my siblings with their weddings. I send $1000/month to my family, and have been consistently doing that for the last 5 years. Given all that, $20 cash tip to a fellow driver is not a big deal. It is called generosity, which you will not understand. When you make $300-400 a shift, sharing $20 with a fellow driver doesnt destroy your world. Be generous, generosity is not about tipping only. Be generous with your attitude towards your fellow drivers, give them a freaking break. Thank you!!!


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I have never watched the notebook or had a cosmo but I am fond of the lemon drop :redface: or spicy margarita (coworker made them this weekend, added habanero to the tequila) and I rack up my own points ??.


You should watch The Notebook. Good movie.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> I have spent much more than that on car washes and car maintenance. I have received much more than that in cash tips myself. I have grossed almost 300 grand in my ridesharing career. I have helped my siblings with their weddings. I send $1000/month to my family, and have been consistently doing that for the last 5 years. Given all that, $20 cash tip to a fellow driver is not a big deal. It is called generosity, which you will not understand. When you make $300-400 a shift, sharing $20 with a fellow driver doesnt destroy your world. Be generous, generosity is not about tipping only. Be generous with your attitude towards your fellow drivers, give them a freaking break


300 grand over a course of how many years?

If it's less than three, or heck, even one.. you should seriously consider starting a thread to help people learn your secret.

Don't worry, I make the amount you do per shift (7-8 hrs usually) too, but I am also a full time student.

I pay what I can pay and to me, my tips are generous. Maybe not $20/per ride generous. But hey,

You do you.



Rog'O Datto said:


> You should watch The Notebook. Good movie.


I'll add it to my cue... just the marvel/action always side track me. Next on the list is tarantino's #9


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

I just read the original post.

I think you think too much.

Him wishing you a good day was most likely not sincere... Not saying he was necessarily thinking "don't have too nice of a day, you *****!!", but it's just an automatic thing to say. Surely you know this, how can such a comment redeem anything?

Just 1* the mother****er, stiff, and move on. But only after you tell him what's wrong and how you were annoyed. P/A people are so annoying.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> 300 grand over a course of how many years?
> 
> If it's less than three, or heck, even one.. you should seriously consider starting a thread to help people learn your secret.
> 
> ...


This is called generousity that I received from an awesome lady who was not like you, who gave me $5 cash tip, and who made my day and made me a confident and nice future







driver. Good luck and good night!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> This is called generousity that I received from an awesome lady who was not like you, who gave me $5 cash tip, and who made my day and made me a confident and nice future
> View attachment 340700
> driver. Good luck and good night!


You're absolutely correct.

Normally I give cash.

But when I can't, I give more because I figure the drivers get even less.

I would never want to be awesome in your eyes. My greatest hope is your ability to recognize my face and reject my ride next time I'm in Seattle. Thank you very much in advance :smiles:

Pls don't let me down on the reject. Someone as smart and as generous as you are-you have to do me this courtesy.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

I remember two years ago I left my car with this body shop on 10th street downtown San Francisco once and it was 8:30 in a rainy morning and it was surging like nuts. I paid freaking $70 for that trip. I told that driver to take 101 to SFO to 380 to 280 to Ingleside :biggrin:. He got rich that day. He made more than what I paid to Uber. Now you need to do these kind of favors to your fellow drivers, and you are judging those poor guys :biggrin: We both laughed and said screw Uber!!!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

@Seattle_my_beloved you we're asked a question from @sellkatsell44

300k from rideshare "career"?

I'm not a fan of "pics or it didn't happen" but please, elaborate or show proof and how long did that take you? That is something I definitely don't believe, Seattle or San Francisco, unless you worked for corporate or you took the first ride of Ubercab in 2009 and have been full time since. A deactivation would of stopped you in your tracks before reaching 300k gross


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

SFOspeedracer said:


> @Seattle_my_beloved you we're asked a question from @sellkatsell44
> 
> 300k from rideshare "career"?
> 
> I'm not a fan of "pics or it didn't happen" but please, elaborate or show proof and how long did that take you? That is something I definitely don't believe, Seattle or San Francisco, unless you worked for corporate or you took the first ride of Ubercab in 2009.


I said "Almost 300 grand", 268k to be accurate. 36k in 2016, 115k in 2017 and 117k in 2018. I used to drive 70 hour weeks. My best was $9000 in a month, $2800 in a week, $600 in a day, and $228 in a single 32 mile trip at 5.4X. Those numbers are history now. Surge and bonuses are gone :frown:
Ridesharing sucks now. Thats why I said please treat your fellow drivers nicely, they need our support more than ever :frown:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> I said "Almost 300 grand", 268k to be accurate. 36k in 2016, 115k in 2017 and 117k in 2018. I used to drive 70 hour weeks. My best was $9000 in a month, $2800 in a week, $600 in a day, and $228 in a single 32 mile trip at 5.4X. Those numbers are history now. Surge and bonuses are gone :frown:
> Ridesharing sucks now. Thats why I said please treat your fellow drivers nicely, they need our support more than ever :frown:


Rounding up aka inflating I see ???


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Rounding up aka inflating I see ???


You can round it down to 250k. Or add my 15k in 2019 to get it closer to 300k. In any case, I grossed 280k+ in 18k trips and less than three years. I did Lyft too. It wasn't too bad. I started in Sep 2016. I financed a Corolla in Sept 2016 and paid it off in March 2017. Again, they were good times, not possible now, not even remotely possible :frown: I don't drive anymore. I got another job, and that job wants to me sleep now and get up early tomorrow lol. Good night. Just a few screenshots for the fellow who asked for some proof. Good night again!


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> You can round it down to 250k. Or add my 15k in 2019 to get it closer to 300k. In any case, I grossed 280k+ in 18k trips and less than three years. I did Lyft too. It wasn't too bad. I started in Sep 2016. I financed a Corolla in Sept 2016 and paid it off in March 2017. Again, they were good times, not possible now, not even remotely possible :frown: I don't drive anymore. I got another job, and that job wants to me sleep now and get up early tomorrow lol. Good night. Just a few screenshots for the fellow who asked for some proof. Good night again!
> 
> View attachment 340719
> View attachment 340718
> ...


Jesus ****ing Christ.

60-70 hours? Ok, fair game. That I will believe - at the base rates and multipliers from that time period.

I'll admit I stand corrected. I cant even comprehend 30-40 hours let alone almost double that in a week


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


It all depends on which uber service u ordered..
If u ordered X, jst be thankful he/she is giving u a ride to ur destination.

If u want better service n on point drivers order higher platforms if not pls dont complain.
Thank u.


----------



## raisedoncereal (Jun 5, 2019)

$100 PayPal send or it didn't happen


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

A driver like this I would not Rate, simply because Uber's rating system sucks. If they get me there safe and are good drivers, I'll give them a 5 star. Only if there is something seriously wrong would I rate lower.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

UberLaLa said:


> A driver like this I would not Rate, simply because Uber's rating system sucks. If they get me there safe and are good drivers, I'll give them a 5 star. Only if there is something seriously wrong would I rate lower.


it's been awhile since I've seen you post!


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

Korean Ant said:


> It all depends on which uber service u ordered..
> If u ordered X, jst be thankful he/she is giving u a ride to ur destination.
> 
> If u want better service n on point drivers order higher platforms if not pls dont complain.
> Thank u.





sellkatsell44 said:


> it's been awhile since I've seen you post! :smiles:


Cuz @Korean Ant taking all the post bandwidth, of late. ?


----------



## Rog’O Datto (Jul 30, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> 300 grand over a course of how many years?
> 
> If it's less than three, or heck, even one.. you should seriously consider starting a thread to help people learn your secret.
> 
> ...


Old gf got me to watch it. I'm a marvel junkie too. Try "The Boys" on Amazon if you have it. Superheroes gone bad.


----------



## Benjamin M (Jul 17, 2018)

I started out yesterday with a 4.92, ended up with a 4.90. 

Was about to cancel on one dude who was oblivious to the fact that I was sitting there, smoking and texting. Should have floored it. Tried to lecture me on how I should have a phone charger, "most drivers do". Then he counted his cash from his drug route pick ups. 1* a few minutes later. 

Then I had a middle age woman who barely spoke English, third party ride. Drove to the address her husband had entered, sitting directly on the pin. "Is this the hair salon?" - looked like a residential street, received another ping. "This is the address, ma'am". 1* and a "Service" complaint. 

A to B safely, that's what this is all about.


----------



## SFOspeedracer (Jun 25, 2019)

Benjamin M said:


> I started out yesterday with a 4.92, ended up with a 4.90.
> 
> Was about to cancel on one dude who was oblivious to the fact that I was sitting there, smoking and texting. Should have floored it. Tried to lecture me on how I should have a phone charger, "most drivers do". Then he counted his cash from his drug route pick ups. 1* a few minutes later.
> 
> ...


I swear some people are just ****ing bimbos


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Why should anyone here care what anyone else earns? 

And why should anyone here post to the masses here what it is they earn?

In my opinion, it’s nobody’s business either way.


----------



## TwoFiddyMile (Mar 13, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Why should anyone here care what anyone else earns?
> 
> And why should anyone here post to the masses here what it is they earn?
> 
> In my opinion, it's nobody's business either way.


Small D syndrome
Low self esteem.


----------



## Christina Green (Jan 27, 2019)

IthurstwhenIP said:


> @sellkatsell44 to be honest I have struggled to comprehend many of your posts on UP. You are pretty self absorbed and not sure I understand your issues, or i believe them





June132017 said:


> Sounds like a crappy ride to me. He can't tell that a parked car is parked? At least he stopped for the stop sign. I hate when people beep at the stop signs. Sure, you probably could go in retrospect, but somtimes you're making sure the car with the signal on is actually turning.


yes and sometimes the "sitting cars" has very dark tinted windows.


----------



## GreatOrchid (Apr 9, 2019)

peteyvavs said:


> He's my hero, he annoyed another driver ?


haha he gets paid by the miunute
should of said go regulars speeds and i will throw money at you instead of crappy 12 cents a minute

sounds like just an uber grandpa

slow can be safer sometimes if not on highwway

most girls i know like it slow


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

SinTaxERROR said:


> Why should anyone here care what anyone else earns?
> 
> And why should anyone here post to the masses here what it is they earn?
> 
> In my opinion, it's nobody's business either way.


Ouf.

Then I will not tell you my rating even if it's higher then holier than thou up a couple of posts.


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Ouf.
> 
> Then I will not tell you my rating even if it's higher then holier than thou up a couple of posts.
> 
> :smiles:


You expect me to scroll up? :roflmao:


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

NotanEmployee said:


> He asked 3 times because he didnt listen or didnt know he asked before....frankly I'd think he was high based on all things. I might actually report him. I know ill get hate for that but if you are driving strangers for a living you are set to a higher standard. I wouldnt get into a friends car that drove with those issues why would I a stranger.


Don't jump to conclusions.

Did the OP mumble?
Is the drop off an area the driver knows very well and is anticipating a possible problem for the pax after drop?
The OP does not understand putting in the address correctly is NOT a guarantee the pin is dropped in the desired location. I have many examples.

I like the previous reply "if you've nothing good to say, STFU"



Jaackil said:


> As a driver my opinion is when we are pax your only choices are 5 or no rating. If you can't say something nice don't say anything at all. He didn't do anything that was unsafe. You have no idea what was going through his mind when he was driving you. Would your opinion of him change if you knew he was distracted because he had a sick child in the hospital and couldn't be with them because he had to work to pay his rent? Maybe he was just a new driver and was nervous. The point is we have no idea what is going on for that driver. Someday we may be in the same position as a driver
> On top of that the rating system is seriously flawed and open for abuse. You have the older generation who thinks 4 is a good rating and 5 reserved for above and beyond service. You have millennials who think they are entitled to free water and mints as well as control of the radio and if they don't get it the ride is a 1. We all know the pax that gets in and the first thing they say is "Where's the Aux cord dude" We have to remember driving is not performing brain surgery on someone. If we get the passenger from A to B safely It should be 5 stars. That is all they are ordering. They are not ordering a personal car and chauffeur. They are sharing a ride in someone else's personal vehicle. Point A to point B safely is 5 stars. If you like the service leave a tip. If I don't like the service I just don't rate.


Excellent

Holy shite!

47 replies and TWENTY think the driver should be deactivated.

Imagine if all businesses had this level of tolerance and self awareness. The pool of drivers will grow exponentially when the USA's service based economy starts deactivating real employees.

Folks might start treating others a little better. Like the old days when a hard days work was a badge of honor.

But we will all be homeless.

If you've nothing good to say, go read a book and give your opinion shitter a day off.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> Don't jump to conclusions.
> 
> Did the OP mumble?
> Is the drop off an area the driver knows very well and is anticipating a possible problem for the pax after drop?
> ...


Didn't mumble.

I was clear and he knew but yet he was insistent on asking again and again.

Don't jump to conclusions yourself. The address I dropped is a frequent drop off and pick up spot. Even Uber recognizes it as such (when you're a rider they have locations they'll make you go to for pick up when you're in a spot that's not allowed for drop offs for the very reason you state) and seeing as how I have been going to that spot for the past 2 years on a pretty frequent (re: minimum a couple times a month, sometimes 10-15 a month) and I've never had this problem.



Diamondraider said:


> If you've nothing good to say, go read a book and give your opinion shitter a day off.


A lot of pple could use this advice, usually they're the ones saying it ironically.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Didn't mumble.
> 
> I was clear and he knew but yet he was insistent on asking again and again.
> 
> ...





sellkatsell44 said:


> Didn't mumble.
> 
> I was clear and he knew but yet he was insistent on asking again and again.
> 
> ...


You could be taking that ride for 10 years. That is irrelevant. If a driver experiences issues in the past with certain pick ups or drop offs, the driver will try to avoid th repercussions of the past experiences.

Just be decent and give him break. If he didn't have your interests in mind, he would not ask you at all.
There are plenty of shufflers on here that will back me up.

You didn't get a bad driver. Don't contribute to less pings and eventual deactivation.

( incidentally, Uber does not allow us to know who rated. If they did, this Driver might show up at your restaurant, request you as a server, tie up your entire station with a party of 12 for four hours and then stiff you on the tip because Your perfect toddler got his hands on the cast iron chicken fajita skillet after being warned three separate times. [** I eat fajitas all the time. I don't need someone to tell me about eating fajitas] Oh yeah, we also report you to Applebees corporate Hq, The franchisee group, the Applebees Facebook page, Twitter feed, Instagram, and then we do a local TV interview about how we left the restaurant feeling violated. Why did the server tell me about fajitas so much. What? I'm not Mexican enough to know toddlers shouldn't handle hot skillets? Of course I know. This is a hate crime )

The following week, while Applebee's continue to be busy, it seemed as if you were not getting as many guests as you normally do. I wonder, is the hostess eating other stations more frequently because someone complained about me?


----------



## Korean Ant (Mar 30, 2019)

Ever since i started ubering some 5 years ago, i never rated another driver less than 5 stars...some were horrible drivers with beat up buckets too..
My rides r usually shorties for few miles...all 5 stars n at least $7-$10 tips.
The question here to OP should be how much did u end up tipping the driver?


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> You could be taking that ride for 10 years. That is irrelevant. If a driver experiences issues in the past with certain pick ups or drop offs, the driver will try to avoid th repercussions of the past experiences.
> 
> Just be decent and give him break. If he didn't have your interests in mind, he would not ask you at all.
> There are plenty of shufflers on here that will back me up.
> ...


You are way over thinking this, and are blowing a simple question way out of proportion.

Uber: 1
Diamondraider: 0

Uber has penetrated your mind and has seized your inner thoughts. Ratings rule your life. You need a nap. :roflmao:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Diamondraider said:


> You could be taking that ride for 10 years. That is irrelevant. If a driver experiences issues in the past with certain pick ups or drop offs, the driver will try to avoid th repercussions of the past experiences.
> 
> Just be decent and give him break. If he didn't have your interests in mind, he would not ask you at all.
> There are plenty of shufflers on here that will back me up.
> ...


Jumping to conclusions I see.

I wish I was a server. Only because when I worked retail (no one tips retail) I would get gifts and sometimes cash (that I have to turn down) for my service.

Now it's nice bottle of wines that I also decline (dollar value) but I did accept a pretty cool nifty little bag from a lady I helped... she got it while vacationing in Jerusalem.

She's now in some part of Africa.

In any case- I can count on my hand the amount of rides (including this one) where it was less then stellar.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Ouf.
> 
> Then I will not tell you my rating even if it's higher then holier than thou up a couple of posts.
> 
> :smiles:


Actually I take pride in my OK rating. Right now I have 21 4-stars and 14 1-stars in my account, thanks to my habit of tossing out cheap and annoying paxholes like yourself :smiles:
The last paxhole who got kicked out commited the sin of insisting that I should use Waze. I told her to please get out and ask Uber for a Waze driver :biggrin:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Actually I take pride in my OK rating. Right now I have 21 4-stars and 14 1-stars in my account, thanks to my habit of tossing out cheap and annoying paxholes like yourself :smiles:
> The last paxhole who got kicked out commited the sin of insisting that I should use Waze. I told her to please get out and ask Uber for a Waze driver :biggrin:


Hah.

I would be offended if you were actually accurate.

I will take this as a promise that you'll reject my ride when I'm up in Seattle.

??


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Hah.
> 
> I would be offended if you were actually accurate.
> 
> ...





sellkatsell44 said:


> Hah.
> 
> I would be offended if you were actually accurate.
> 
> ...


Hey, but if you pick me up, as long as you drop me at my destination alive and my limbs intact, you will get a good tip :biggrin: I am not a Paxhole, see!!! :biggrin:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Hey, but if you pick me up, as long as you drop me at my destination alive and my limbs intact, you will get a good tip :biggrin: I am not a Paxhole, see!!! :biggrin:
> 
> View attachment 340875


Neither am I and I certainly don't resort to name calling.

But you know, you can tell a lot about someone, more of how they behave and what they say, then what they like to think of themselves and tell others they are. Like a cute girl consistently saying she's cute to other pple without other pple asking.

And thanks for sharing your own blurb on yourself.

?????


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> Neither am I and I certainly don't resort to name calling.
> 
> But you know, you can tell a lot about someone, more of how they behave and what they say, then what they like to think of themselves and tell others they are. Like a cute girl consistently saying she's cute to other pple without other pple asking.
> 
> ...


You are funny, cutie!!! We never asked you to post your tipping history ? I hope you haven't photoshoped them. Anyways, you behaved like a freaking paxhole(which I believe you actually are) on this website, and majority of the drivers didn't agree with you. And you are a driver yourself ? I hope you change your behavior with your future drivers. GIVE THEM A FREAKING BREAK! Good luck!!! Time to get back to work, enough of UP for today :biggrin:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> You are funny, cutie!!! We never asked you to post your tipping history ? I hope you haven't photoshoped them. Anyways, you behaved like a freaking paxhole(which I believe you actually are) on this website, and majority of the drivers didn't agree with you. And you are a driver yourself ? I hope you change your behavior with your future drivers. GIVE THEM A FREAKING BREAK! Good luck!!! Time to get back to work, enough of UP for today :biggrin:


You're sadly obvious.

You didn't ask doesn't mean I can't provide proof that you're full of nonsense trying to talk about me when you don't even know me ??‍♀??‍♀.

No I'm not a driver.

and again, very telling of your character with your posts and behavior.

People that can't communicate without resorting to name calling ?.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> You're sadly obvious.
> 
> You didn't ask doesn't mean I can't provide proof that you're full of nonsense trying to talk about me when you don't even know me ??‍♀??‍♀.
> 
> ...


Wow, grow up!!! If you can't take criticism, don't post. And stop questioning people's character here, alright!!!! ? And yeah yeah , you aren't so so sad that you are constantly staring at your Uber drivers move behind the wheel ?
You claimed that you were a driver ? Or maybe your shift refered to some other job. In that case, you being an annoying passenger makes total sense, because you don't know anything about being an Uber driver!!
Anyways, Peace! And relax, no need to question people's character here, alright!!!! ???


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Wow, grow up!!! If you can't take criticism, don't post. And stop questioning people's character here, alright!!!! ? And yeah yeah , you aren't so so sad that you are constantly staring at your Uber drivers move behind the wheel ?
> You claimed that you were a driver ? Or maybe your shift refered to some other job. In that case, you being an annoying passenger makes total sense, because you don't know anything about being an Uber driver!!
> Anyways, Peace! And relax, no need to question people's character here, alright!!!! ???
> 
> View attachment 340904


More assumptions I see.

Did I say I couldn't take the "criticism"?

I'm sorry if I don't agree with what you're saying and I kindly refute. It's my right. I can't help that I hit a sore spot with you in my above post.

And yes, I earn that per shift.

I didn't say it was an Uber shift.

If I worked for Uber, I wouldn't work more then 3-4 hr shifts tbh.

That's a 9-5 job for you there (that you quoted) ???


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> More assumptions I see.
> 
> Did I say I couldn't take the "criticism"?
> 
> ...


So you are not an Uber driver. I was, most of us are/were. So your opinion here doesn't carry any weight whatsoever!!! Because you have never been throught things that we drivers have been through. And we drivers call annoying passengers as Paxholes, and you are trying to appear one here. It is not name calling, it is fact. Anyways, I have wasted enough time on UP today. You have commitments to UP, I don't. Take care!!!
By the way, I have a 9-5 tech job too now, but I won't mention that income here on UP like you did. That income is not related to Ridesharing, and this website is about ridesharing. Keep it to that please. Thank you!!!


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> So you are not an Uber driver. I was, most of us are/were. So your opinion here doesn't carry any weight whatsoever!!! Because you have never been throught things that we drivers have been through. And we drivers call annoying passengers as Paxholes, and you are trying to appear one here. It is not name calling, it is fact. Anyways, I have wasted enough time on UP today. You have commitments to UP, I don't. Take care!!!
> By the way, I have a 9-5 tech job too now, but I won't mention that income here on UP like you did. That income is not related to Ridesharing, and this website is about ridesharing. Keep it to that please. Thank you!!!


Your justification is weak at best.

Paxhole is essentially the word a$$ hole.

Did you want to review the rules of this site again?

Did you want to review the definition of annoying and definition of a$$hole?


----------



## BoromirStark (May 23, 2019)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> So you are not a _*full-time*_ Uber driver. I was, most of us are/were.


FIFY. Now welcome to my ignore list for being so openly mean-spirited to sellkatsell


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

BoromirStark said:


> FIFY. Now welcome to my ignore list for being so openly mean-spirited to sellkatsell


But then you'd miss the (sometimes) comical relief his opinions bring!!

Kind of like Michael from the office almost, with a twinge of Dwight.


----------



## Diamondraider (Mar 13, 2017)

SinTaxERROR said:


> You are way over thinking this, and are blowing a simple question way out of proportion.
> 
> Uber: 1
> Diamondraider: 0
> ...


Common sense : 1
@SinTaxERROR : 0


----------



## SinTaxERROR (Jul 23, 2019)

Diamondraider said:


> Common sense : 1
> @SinTaxERROR : 0


I still think you need a nap... ?


----------



## IthurstwhenIP (Jan 12, 2018)

@sellkatsell44

More than any poster you like to constantly post proof of how amazing you are. How people fall over themselves for you and your service.

Either 110% self absorbed or hiding something.


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

sellkatsell44 said:


> But then you'd miss the (sometimes) comical relief his opinions bring!!
> 
> Kind of like Michael from the office almost, with a twinge of Dwight.


Why are you letting some of these guys jerk you around.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Jaackil said:


> As a driver my opinion is when we are pax your only choices are 5 or no rating. If you can't say something nice don't say anything at all. He didn't do anything that was unsafe. You have no idea what was going through his mind when he was driving you. Would your opinion of him change if you knew he was distracted because he had a sick child in the hospital and couldn't be with them because he had to work to pay his rent? Maybe he was just a new driver and was nervous.


I agree 200% with this, with what you wrote. Many times when someone bothers me, I try to think "there is a reason why that person acts that way"... but sometimes it's almost impossible. Why don't we use that same train of thought when rating pax?

I can't agree with those saying "if it's not a 5*, then don't rate". I have given bad ratings to drivers, even though I am a driver too. I had this driver in UberPoolExpress once that yelled at one of the passengers because he had the music loud, and this passenger had to take a call and asked the driver to lower the music.
The driver went off on him telling saying that the music is there to make the trip better, to give "a better service".

Sorry, but that's a straight 1* right away.


----------



## DriversAreMean (Jul 14, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


What the hell, how much do you need to analyze this drive? Is it that important in your life. And people try to make ME sound like a low life lol look in the mirror.


----------



## warrior lady (Jul 11, 2016)

reg barclay said:


> Slightly off topic. But there is one occasion when I usually offer to drop pax somewhere else. My town has a major bus stop that a lot of pax go to (for buses into NYC). The stop is located in a pretty congested part of town. Often times the rides pass a smaller earlier stop (which many are unaware of) where they can actually get a better seat on the bus, and save me going in and out of the traffic, if I drop them off there. So if I know the bus hasn't got to the earlier stop yet, I'll usually offer to drop them there, and point out the advantage for them.


I have been known for talking pax into an closer dropoff location if the dropoff location is further than I wanted and there's a good surge going on that I want to remain in the area for..This usually only works when pax is at least slightly drunk or tipsy and other pax ,mentions wanting to stop for food..It works well for XL groups also when they all can't decide where they want to go..They can be easily persuaded sometimes.



SinCityAngel said:


> I mean, I'm with the end goal am I completely understand the reason for this post. Whenever I am a rider I am also faced with that same dilemma. As soon as I get in the car, I know that I'm basically getting into the car with myself. I'm getting into the car with someone who does the same thing that I do, that goes to the same challenges that I go through, that potentially faces the same dangers that I do. If I didn't take these issues into account, I would be less of a human being.
> 
> However, on the other side of the token, I would really like to be treated like a human being that wants to get to their destination safely without any real issue. So now, I have to ask myself what I am willing to put up with. Am I going to be like those customers that nitpick everything that I do? Am I going to start the conversation or wait until conversation is initiated? What kinds of things absolutely have to happen during my ride to make me give this guy 1 *? If I don't give this person some kind of feedback, where would be my sense of responsibility in protecting the other customers that he or I will be giving rides to later? Truthfully, you have to look at the bigger picture. Was this guy so horrible that you had to save other passengers from his style of driving or behavior - (because after you are dropped off that doesn't necessarily mean that the ride is over, if you understand what I'm getting at)?
> 
> ...


Abide by the GOLDEN RULE: Never Talk Politics or Religion!! Nothing good EVER Comes Out of it. Even if they don't mention their uncomfortableness with the subject discussed..you can be SURE that someone Will be uncomnfortable and Complain to Uber about it.


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

peteyvavs said:


> Why are you letting some of these guys jerk you around.


I guess I just am not taking it as serious as they are?


----------



## Jaackil (Aug 27, 2016)

Chorch said:


> I agree 200% with this, with what you wrote. Many times when someone bothers me, I try to think "there is a reason why that person acts that way"... but sometimes it's almost impossible. Why don't we use that same train of thought when rating pax?
> 
> I can't agree with those saying "if it's not a 5*, then don't rate". I have given bad ratings to drivers, even though I am a driver too. I had this driver in UberPoolExpress once that yelled at one of the passengers because he had the music loud, and this passenger had to take a call and asked the driver to lower the music.
> The driver went off on him telling saying that the music is there to make the trip better, to give "a better service".
> ...


Well to each their own. As a driver personally I will not screw with another drivers lively hood. Unless they are impaired and obviously a danger to other passengers. But that is just me. I am not saying anyone else should do that. Rude, radio too loud crappy car dirty car what ever it's his car. It's funny so many drivers (not saying you) I hear say things like my radio my music or pax are in my personal car tough if they don't like it. But when they are the passenger in someone else's car they think it's ok to complain or down rate the driver. My feeling is my car my rules, their car their rules just get me safely from point A to point B and I am happy.


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

warrior lady said:


> Abide by the GOLDEN RULE: Never Talk Politics or Religion!! Nothing good EVER Comes Out of it. Even if they don't mention their uncomfortableness with the subject discussed..you can be SURE that someone Will be uncomnfortable and Complain to Uber about it.


This is the smart way to do it

But my dumb ass has always went with the "as long as they hate the president it's ok to talk politics" deal and it's always worked. Once I sense they hate the President I can pretty much go off all day and still get 5 stars. Basically the closer you get to DC the easier it is to talk politics for me. Anybody near DC is mainly going to hate the president so if they bring up politics, it's easy.


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

BoromirStark said:


> FIFY. Now welcome to my ignore list for being so openly mean-spirited to sellkatsell


Oh please don't do that, I beg you. Please don't ruin my life, have mercy and un-ignore me!!! :biggrin:

Come on guys, let's give a chance to our UberPeople princess. She will promise that she will take care of her future drivers!!! 5 stars and $5 tips for everybody :smiles:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Come on guys,


----------



## Gtown Driver (Aug 26, 2018)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> Come on guyes,


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 341077


No tip for me? :thumbdown:


----------



## sellkatsell44 (Oct 25, 2015)

Seattle_my_beloved said:


> No tip for me? :thumbdown:


----------



## Seattle_my_beloved (Jan 12, 2019)

sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 341082


Alright. Good night, Princess of UberPeople Republic! :biggrin:


----------



## Oscar Levant (Aug 15, 2014)

sellkatsell44 said:


> I'm honestly curious.
> 
> I don't plan on leaving a rating but, if you were me would you rate and if so, what would the rating be?
> 
> ...


It's your call, but know that Uber drivers can be kicked off the platform for less than a 4.6 averaged rating. Since you are not allowed incremental rating, anything less than a 5 , if he or she gets enough of them, it will drag their rating to lower than that.

The averaged base is 500 rides.


----------



## NoPooPool (Aug 18, 2017)

Jay Dean said:


> Not to change subjects
> Dustin Hoffman is amazing in this, funny you posted this, I just watched this again last week, before that was litterly 1988 or so...could be the best acting performance in a movie I have ever seen period.


"K-Mart sucks, Ray"


----------



## yogi bear (Dec 25, 2015)

he'd obviously been up for 15 plus hours, you'd be a ****ing ***** to down rate him..


----------



## MSBash (Mar 17, 2019)

5 stars or no rating, maybe 4. It amazes me that 6 people voted 1 star.


----------



## Sid hartha (Jun 15, 2019)

5*-- c'mon girl. You know how it is. If you wanted a professional driver, pay for it. If you pay peanuts, you'll get monkeys that can get a driver's license. 

My criteria
1. Car seat not wet with vomit or other fluids
2. Did the driver make me feel unsafe - accident, agressive driving, angry vibe
3. Did I reach my destination


----------



## SinCityAngel (Jul 7, 2019)

Jaackil said:


> Well to each their own. As a driver personally I will not screw with another drivers lively hood. Unless they are impaired and obviously a danger to other passengers. But that is just me. I am not saying anyone else should do that. Rude, radio too loud crappy car dirty car what ever it's his car. It's funny so many drivers (not saying you) I hear say things like my radio my music or pax are in my personal car tough if they don't like it. But when they are the passenger in someone else's car they think it's ok to complain or down rate the driver. My feeling is my car my rules, their car their rules just get me safely from point A to point B and I am happy.


But can I get an AMEN?



sellkatsell44 said:


> View attachment 341082


?"I don't wanna work! I just wanna bang on these drums all day..."?


----------

